# Iranian Toghi Pigeon - Los Angeles



## VikingProgenitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi guys. A couple of months ago I found this pigeon wandering around. Since he is domesticated I can't release him and I can't keep him because my dog won't leave him alone so he has to stay caged at all times which is not healthy for him. So, I'm looking to re-home him 
Here's my original thread where you can read more about the pigeon and see photos:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/i-found-a-pigeon-77770.html
If anyone's interested, message me.


----------



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

I sent you a message!


----------



## VikingProgenitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I need immediate help with finding a new home for the pigeon! I'm leaving for Iceland next Tuesday and I have no one to take care of it while I'm gone. Please, can anyone at least offer a temporary home for Donut?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you still in need of a home for this one?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I know it says you've gone already, but if you still need a foster give me a call (818620_6061


----------

